
Duck Duck Go Architecture - shawndumas
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2009/03/duck-duck-go-architecture.html
======
benologist
It'd be more interesting to see how it's changed in the 2 and a bit years
since this was written.

------
soapdog
Thanks for the info, it is refreshing to see FreeBSD + Perl development... :-D

